# Buffed Outtakemusik



## Deadmachinima (14. April 2011)

Weiß zufällig einer von euch wie die Musik bei der Buffeshow heißt, die immer währen den Outtakes läuft???


----------



## Dandeloo (14. April 2011)

Hey Deadmachinima,

die stammt von einer professionellen Sound-Bibliothek, die wir im Verlag zur Untermalung verschiedenster Videos nutzen. Frag mich jetzt aber nicht, wie der genaue Titel ist, da müssten wir ein paar Hundert Stücke durchhören.


----------



## Kamsi (15. April 2011)

professionelle Sound Bibliothek ? Nutzt ihr zufällig die tracks von x ray dog ?


----------



## Deadmachinima (15. April 2011)

Hey, danke für die schnelle Antwort.

Ich hab mir schon fast gedacht, dass das aus einer Sound-Bibliothek stammt^^


----------

